# Immersion Research Dry Deck for Play Boating



## BullSCit (Nov 12, 2003)

ckspaddler said:


> Here's some info on dry decks (skirt / top combo), namely IR dry decks.
> Immersion Research Dry Deck Review | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


I just read your article. I am confused. I always thought people didn't wear dry decks while river running / creeking because of fear that the skirt could get caught on something, and then there is no way to remove it unless you cut the entire thing off. How is water getting in the dry deck that bad? I can understand why that would be bad with pants, but with a top as soon as you try to get out of the water on a swim, the water should leave the drydeck. I have run rivers a couple of times with my drydeck, and even swam once, and had no problem with the water that was in my drydeck.


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

> I always thought people didn't wear dry decks while river running / creeking because of fear that the skirt could get caught on something, and then there is no way to remove it unless you cut the entire thing off.


Good point. We will add that to the review.


----------

